# [SOLVED] Xorg freeze e black screen - NVidia

## 3ddy

salve,

ho installato gentoo, con un kernel 3.4.4 ma ho problemi nell' avviare X in quanto subito dopo lo startx si avvia ma si blocca all' istante e non mi permette di usare ne mouse ne tastiera, tutto bloccato.

questo se faccio generare l' xorg.conf ad nvidia-xconfig

mentre se utilizzo la procedura 1. X -configure seguito da X -config /root/xorg.conf.new ottengo un black-screen

ho provato piu' volte a riemergere fluxbox - xorg e la qlist, (qlist -I -C x11-drivers), in ordine e non, ma non cambia nulla.

sto usando i drivers nvidia per una scheda video NVidia GF116 [ GeForce GTS 450 ] (rev a1).

prima avevo problemi con la NVidia GeForce 8800 GT, allora l' ho venduta ed ho optato per la GTS450, sotto consiglio di un altro utente.

vi posto qualche info sperando possiate aiutarmi...

i pacchetti installati

```

*  media-video/nvidia-settings

      Latest version available: 302.11

      Latest version installed: 302.11

      Size of files: 1,442 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA Linux X11 Settings Utility

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 302.17

      Latest version installed: 302.17

      Size of files: 57,279 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

```

il kernel e il profilo

```

(chroot) revo8 linux # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.4.4-gentoo *

(chroot) revo8 linux # eselect profile list | grep "*"

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop *

```

emerge --info

```

(chroot) revo8 linux # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 2.6.39.4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39.4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8200_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 29 Jul 2012 05:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.2

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/source/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://ftp.first-world.info/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac abook acl acpi addressbook alsa amd64 amr apache audiofile bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bsf bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evdev exif ext3 ext4 fam fat ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran fxsr gdbm gif git gnutls gpm gps gsm gtk hddtemp hplip iconv imlib ipod ipv6 java jdk jfs jpeg jpg lame lcms ldap less libcaca libnotify live lm_sensors mad matroska mercurial mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql nano nas ncurses nls nokia nptl ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf php png policykit ppds pppd pygtk python qt3support radeon readline run-as-root rxvt-unicode samba scite screens sdl session skins skins2 spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream subversion svg svn symlink tcpd templates terminator theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vi vim vlc vmware vmware-server vmware-workstation vorbis wicd wifi win64codecs wxwidgets x264 xcb xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="nvidia" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

questo l' xorg creato con nvidia-xconfig, che freeza e mi impedisce di usare mouse e tastiera

```

(chroot) revo8 linux # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 302.17  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-04.nvidia.com)  Tue Jun 12 17:05:44 PDT 2012

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

questo invece l' xorg.conf.new, generato con X -configure e lanciato con X -config

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID       "PCI:4:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

questo il mio make.conf

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ \

                http://gentoo.inode.at/ \

                http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ \

                http://ds.thn.htu.se/linux/gento \

                http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo \

                http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo \

                http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ \

                http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/gentoo.org/ \

                http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ \

                http://128.213.5.34/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ \

                http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/source/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://ftp.first-world.info/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="mmx fxsr sse sse2 X gtk pygtk -gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 dbus udev dvd evdev encode hplip \

     lame mad mp3 win32codecs amr ogg aac libcaca flac ipod alsa win64codecs \

     oss ssl nls hddtemp xinerama imlib svg jpg jpeg png tiff \

     lm_sensors ffmpeg audiofile bash-completion python \

     mozilla cups vlc matroska live cairo opengl bsf xvmc \

     symlink svn git subversion mercurial templates bash-completion \

     cups dbus ldap pam fat jfs ntfs ext3 ext4 samba nas gsm fontconfig \

     win32codecs theora stream skins skins2 samba run-as-root djvu gps wifi mysql apache \

     php less nano vi vim abook terminator rxvt-unicode vlc addressbook scite screens \

     nokia vmware vmware-workstation vmware-server amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU xcb gnutls wicd java jdk radeon truetype unicode nvidia"

     

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev"

EBEEP_IGNORE="yes"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_REPO_DUPLICATE_WARN="0"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

PAGER="less"

```

la config del mio kernel e' qui.

grazie del supporto  :Smile: Last edited by 3ddy on Tue Aug 14, 2012 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xdarma

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

```

Questo potrebbe dare problemi a tutto il sistema. Hai provato a usare l'ultima versione stabile degli nvidia-drivers, cioé i 295.59?

Manca il log più importante, quello di X  ;-)

----------

## ago

Usa uno xorg.conf di questo tipo:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection
```

----------

## 3ddy

nothing to do...

continua con il desktop bloccato, ho cambiato xorg.conf ma nulla...

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Disable        "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CRT-0"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

   # Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card1"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        BusID       "PCI:4:0:0"

   # Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1680x1050_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

i files Xorg.0.log e Xorg.0.log.old sono entrambe vuoti quello che pasto qui e' il log di X che il sistema ha creato con il black screen precedente...

```

[    34.585] 

X.Org X Server 1.12.3

Release Date: 2012-07-09

[    34.585] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    34.585] Build Operating System: Linux 3.4.4-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    34.585] Current Operating System: Linux hackws 3.4.4-gentoo #5 SMP Sun Jul 29 08:54:08 GMT 2012 x86_64

[    34.585] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2

[    34.585] Build Date: 28 July 2012  08:51:40AM

[    34.585]  

[    34.585] Current version of pixman: 0.26.2

[    34.585]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    34.585] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    34.585] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul 29 11:55:30 2012

[    34.660] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    34.660] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    34.686] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[    34.686] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    34.686] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    34.686] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[    34.686] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    34.686] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    34.686] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    34.686] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    34.793] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    34.793] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    34.793] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    34.793] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    34.793] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    34.793] (II) Loader magic: 0x7d2ac0

[    34.793] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    34.793]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    34.793]    X.Org Video Driver: 12.0

[    34.793]    X.Org XInput driver : 16.0

[    34.793]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[    34.794] (--) PCI:*(0:3:0:0) 10de:1245:0000:0000 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/33554432, 0xc8000000/134217728, 0xd0000000/67108864, I/O @ 0x0000bc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    34.794] (--) PCI: (0:4:0:0) 10de:1245:0000:0000 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/33554432, 0xd8000000/134217728, 0xd4000000/67108864, I/O @ 0x0000cc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    34.794] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    34.794] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    34.811] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    34.839] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    34.839]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    34.839]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    34.839]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    34.839] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    34.839] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    34.839] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    34.839] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    34.839] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    34.839] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    34.839] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    34.839] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    34.858] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    34.871] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    34.871]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    34.871]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    34.871]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    34.871] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    34.871] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    34.871] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    35.570] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    35.570]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    35.570]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    35.570] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  302.17  Tue Jun 12 16:22:45 PDT 2012

[    35.570] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    35.570] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    35.570] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    35.596] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    35.596]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.13.0

[    35.596]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    35.596]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    35.596] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    35.596] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    35.596] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    35.596] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[    35.596] (II) Unloading dri

[    35.596] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    35.596] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    35.597] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    35.597] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    35.597] (II) Unloading dri2

[    35.597] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    35.597] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    35.597] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    35.705] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    35.705]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    35.705]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    36.132] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  302.17  Tue Jun 12 16:04:53 PDT 2012

[    36.132] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    36.167] (++) using VT number 7

[    36.171] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    36.171] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    36.171] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    36.196] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.196]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    36.196]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    36.196] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    36.196] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    36.196] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    36.206] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.206]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    36.206]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    36.206] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    36.206] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    36.206] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    36.242] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    36.242] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    36.242] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    36.242] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    36.242] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[    37.972] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

[    37.974] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTS 450 (GF116) at PCI:3:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    37.974] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes

[    37.974] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.26.27.00.00

[    37.974] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    37.974] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[    37.976] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GTS 450 at PCI:3:0:0

[    37.976] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0 (connected)

[    37.976] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1

[    37.976] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0

[    37.976] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1

[    37.976] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    37.976] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    37.976] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    37.976] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: Internal Single Link TMDS

[    37.976] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    37.976] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal Single Link TMDS

[    37.976] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    37.976] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device CRT-0 (Using EDID frequencies has been enabled on

[    37.976] (**) NVIDIA(0):     all display devices.)

[    37.977] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    37.977] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    37.977] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[    37.977] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    37.977] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[    37.977] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[    37.977] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

[    38.013] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

[    38.013] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

[    38.013] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[    38.013] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    38.862] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-1): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

[    38.863] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-1): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1

[    38.875] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTS 450 (GF116) at PCI:4:0:0 (GPU-1)

[    38.875] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[    38.875] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1): VideoBIOS: 70.26.27.00.00

[    38.875] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-1): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    38.875] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[    38.875] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GTS 450 at PCI:4:0:0

[    38.876] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1):     CRT-0 (connected)

[    38.876] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1):     CRT-1 (connected)

[    38.876] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1):     DFP-0

[    38.876] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1):     DFP-1

[    38.876] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    38.876] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    38.876] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    38.876] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1): DFP-0: Internal Single Link TMDS

[    38.876] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    38.876] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1): DFP-1: Internal Single Link TMDS

[    38.876] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[    38.876] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[    38.879] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    38.879] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    38.879] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    38.879] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    38.879] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    38.879] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    38.879] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    38.879] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    38.881] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[    38.929] (II) NVIDIA(0): Built-in logo is bigger than the screen.

[    38.929] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[    38.983] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    38.983] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[    38.983] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    38.983] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    38.983] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    38.984] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[    38.984] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    38.984] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    38.984] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    38.984] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    38.984] (II) Unloading dri2

[    38.984] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    38.984] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[    38.984] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[    38.984] (--) RandR disabled

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    38.984] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    38.986] (II) Initializing extension GLX

```

quasi quasi mi rifaccio un' installazione da 0 visto che e' possibile che il problema stia in ~ ma personalmente dubito.

----------

## ago

se non hai particolari esigenze prova con nouveau

----------

## 3ddy

guarda ago, per precisione mi rifaccio un' installazione da zero, ma provero' anche con nouveau visto che sono sicuro no cambi la situazione.

intanto molte grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## 3ddy

ok,

una volta rifatta la nuova installazione, (non in ~), ho risolto tutti i problemini "strani" che avevo, rimaneva pero' il problema della risoluzione wide, che in nessun modo proprio si risolveva, fino a quando, questo l' avevo provato gia' su due NVidia GeForce 9800/8800 GT senza successo ma qui' finalmente con le nuove schede appena comprate, (entrambe Palit GeForce 116 GTS450), workano con dei cambiamenti all' /etc/xorg.conf . inserendo delle Modeline per il Vertical e l' Horizzontal SYNC.

questo il mio nuovo xorg.conf, (vi ricordo che l' ho creato e configurato per 2 schede video su 3 monitor):

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 295.59  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-03.nvidia.com)  Wed Jun  6 22:23:24 PDT 2012

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 1440 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    Screen      2  "Screen2" LeftOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 8 9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CRT-0"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    ModeLine       "1680x1050_60.00" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CRT-0"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    ModeLine       "1440x900_60.00" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor2"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CRT-1"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    ModeLine       "1440x900_60.00" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTS 450"

    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTS 450"

    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device2"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTS 450"

    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1680x1050_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1440x900_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen2"

    Device         "Device2"

    Monitor        "Monitor2"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-1: 1440x900_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

ora ho qualche altro piccolissimo problema ma serve un altro post  :Wink: 

grazie degli inpunt ragazzi  :Smile: 

----------

